# Facebook Wurm entfernen?



## josDesign (15. März 2010)

HAllo liebe Leute,

hat jemand von euch schon mal diesen Wurm entfernen können: http://www.aladdin.com/AircBlog/post/2008/11/Facebook-Worm-Needs-Your-Help-to-Read-CAPTCHAs!.aspx

Der Wurm unterbindet sogar LiveUpdate von Norton.

mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
Jos


----------

